# Wall Mounted Desk



## dmoore210 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am looking to mount an ikea Galant Desk on the wall. It's a corner desk approx 5' x 6'. It is particle board with veneer. Looks like the desk might be around 70 pounds alone. I am looking to have a lot of musical equipment on the desk as well. Heavy speakers, computer, montior, receiver etc.

My question is, can I even do this? I found L brackets that supposedly hold up to 1000 pounds. I'd attach them to studs which are on 16" centers on two of the exterior walls of an apartment. Is this do-able or should I not look to put so much weight on these studs?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are only planning to have supports on the walls I would NOT. Even considering that you would have two walls, that is a lot on cantilever at the outside corner.

And if the material of the 5' by 6' only weighs 70 pounds it is too light to start with.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dmoore210 said:


> I am looking to mount an ikea Galant Desk on the wall. It's a corner desk approx 5' x 6'. It is particle board with veneer. Looks like the desk might be around 70 pounds alone. I am looking to have a lot of musical equipment on the desk as well. Heavy speakers, computer, montior, receiver etc.
> 
> My question is, can I even do this? I found L brackets that supposedly hold up to 1000 pounds. I'd attach them to studs which are on 16" centers on two of the exterior walls of an apartment. Is this do-able or should I not look to put so much weight on these studs?


 







Exactly which desk is it? The site shows many types.













 







.


----------



## dmoore210 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am looking at purchasing this desk..
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39837490/

It appears the desk should weigh around 70-100 lbs without the legs.
The L brackets I would purchase would be the most sturdy I can find. That is - if anything is sturdy enough to begin with.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2011)

Is there a reason why you can use the legs that come with it or do you just have the desk top?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2011)

> Is there a reason why you can use the legs that come with it or do you just have the desk top?


Oops. I meant "can't" use the legs that come with it...


----------



## dmoore210 (Nov 30, 2011)

I can, I was just looking for a unique and modern design for my office with a wall mounted desk. 
Looking like it's not possible...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2011)

What about something like this. Large knees should be able to carry the weight and the cable trough would keep the mess 'o wires up and out of sight.

Good Luck.


----------

